# Sawzall blades



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Anyone know a good source to buy Sawzall blades in bulk other then ebay and Amazon? I’m looking for 9” wood and 9” bi-metal blades.
Years ago I bought 1k blades from eBay for $1.00 each, seems like those good deal days on eBay are long gone


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I’m not sure what kind of price range you’re looking for, but McMaster has bulk packs of 50 in a few different lengths. 
At least from my experience anyway, they don’t rape you on shipping charges, like Grainger and some other suppliers do.
There somewhere in NJ too, so maybe they are nearby and you can just pick them up.

Here’s a link to them: http://www.mcmaster.com/#sawzall-blades/=9kpftg


----------



## sfgiantsbaby (Nov 4, 2010)

festerized said:


> Anyone know a good source to buy Sawzall blades in bulk other then ebay and Amazon? I’m looking for 9” wood and 9” bi-metal blades.
> Years ago I bought 1k blades from eBay for $1.00 each, seems like those good deal days on eBay are long gone


99cent at the dollar stor:clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

online im not too sure. we buy blades by the case as opposed to 5 packs its huge savings. 

last time we bought circ saw blades a 50 pack of irwin marathons, it worked out to about 3.75 a blade. individually they average about $13


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I know what you mean about the deals on e bay. I used to buy good name brands like Lennox, Hitachi, Dewalt blades for about a buck a piece in quantities from 50 to 200. Probably been a year since I scored any there. I am about bone dry now as well. I have bought a few Kobalt blades from Lowes for about $32 for 25 when they were discounted. They are decent blades. Do not, I repeat, Do not!! buy any blades from Harbor Freight. They are the worst blades I have ever used, and I have used just about all of them.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Warren thanks for heads up on harbor freight blades. I had planned on buying a few this weekend to see how good they were.
I was buying Vermont American sawzall blades from home cracko until HD stop selling them. Not as good as Milwaukee but for half the price they were worth it.
I was online today looking for VA bulk blades on eBay and other sites and could only find 25 packs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you can get 100 hilti ones for a buck a piece.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Are they the thick back style like Milwaukee’s ax? 
The axe is the only blade that can hold up 

I did score 100 9” AX bi metal blades from eBay today 100 count for $249.00 with free shipping.
There’s another seller selling 2k 9” bi-metal blades for 2k, that’s a good deal.

Don’t want to spend 2k on blades right now; I’m trying to buy a new to me van.
The auto dealers average around 3k more than buying the same vehicle from a private owner.

FYI looking for a Ford E350 (extended if possible 2004 to 2007), don’t want to spend no more then 8k


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the Diablo sawzall blades... They cost more but they last a lot longer.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

festerized said:


> Are they the thick back style like Milwaukee’s ax?
> The axe is the only blade that can hold up
> 
> I did score 100 9” AX bi metal blades from eBay today 100 count for $249.00 with free shipping.
> ...



I believe Darcy gave you the correct answer. Get a hold of your Hilti rep and negotiate. Remind them of how many gun nails you buy. I think my old boss paid .60cents last year. he buys 1000 at a time.

9inch bimetal. They last and are better than most!!


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Framer53 said:


> I believe Darcy gave you the correct answer. Get a hold of your Hilti rep and negotiate. Remind them of how many gun nails you buy. I think my old boss paid .60cents last year. he buys 1000 at a time.
> 
> 9inch bimetal. They last and are better than most!!


Guess it goes back to the old saying “it takes money to make money” or in this case to save money


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Are they the thick back style like Milwaukee’s ax?
> The axe is the only blade that can hold up


I found they were too think and don't like to fit in some saws, and the thick blades cut slower.

I buy Hiltis in 10 packs, I don't recall what I pay....I use the sawzall sparingly.


----------



## Sprtman (Aug 16, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I like the Diablo sawzall blades... They cost more but they last a lot longer.


I cut a lot of fence posts tops with Diablo, they hold their edge fairly well.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I usually buy either Milwaukee or BOSCH blades. I don't like buying cheap blades for the sawzall as I've had a bad experience in the past. I sometimes buy Hausmann from Rona if I need to save a few bucks, and they seem to last enough. 

I was short on cash big time a few years ago and I needed to pick up some new tools. Sawzall blades were something I needed and I picked up these Jobmate blades (made by Maxtech Comsumer Products) from Canadian Tire and they were garbage. For some cuts yes they were great, but they usually snapped. They were 28 blades and I around 10 dollars for them. But not worth the money I payed.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I only buy "AX" blades.


----------



## ToddnDarla (Jan 10, 2013)

I have had very good results with the Lennox Gold blades, however, they are very proud of their product at the retail level. It would be great to get a deal on a 50 pack, just don't know where.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Morse are by far the best sawz all blades I have used. Even better than the lenox gold and the bosch blades.

http://www.mkmorse.com/


----------

